# Helix Transducer Help



## Fins 2 (Sep 27, 2014)

I've got a new Crestliner 2050 Sportfish arriving next week to replace my 30 year old Sylvan. My old boat had 2 Lowrance HDS 7's on the console and an HDS 5 on the bow. I had all three networked with the Structure scan module, a motorguide Xi5, and an NAC-1 autopilot. I really need (want) a Minkota Ulterra trolling motor on the new boat so I'm going to have to switch to Humminbird to get them to interface. In this day of shortages, I was able to snag 3- Helix 8 mega si + GPS G4N display's, but they do not come with transducers. Can someone help me in ordering the Side imaging transducer that will give me the best results ? Also do I need a seperate high speed transducer like I had on the HDS units or does the SI transducer do everything ? If so how do I connect them. The HDS had a seperate imaging module that connected to the heads through ethernet. Humminbird doesn't seem to work that way. I have tried e-mailing Humminbird, but get no replies.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you have Mega and Chirp SI you’ll need to make sure that’s the transducer you buy. If you call Hummingbird customer service they will tell you exactly what you need and will email you the info. You can also go to YouTube and get all the info you need.


----------

